# Which of you Aussies lives closest to Melborne?



## Rick (May 13, 2012)

I'm taking a fast trip to Alice Springs next week. I don't think any of our posting Aussies live near Alice, but on the way back I'll have an 18 hour layover in Melbourne. Any up for a visit?


----------



## cattmad (May 13, 2012)

I think stone or Roy are the only victorians here, they might be up for it.


----------



## emydura (May 13, 2012)

cattmad said:


> I think stone or Roy are the only victorians here, they might be up for it.



I think so too. I'm not sure either are very central to Melbourne though but I will let them speak for themselves.

Sounds like a whirlwind trip. I was at Uluru this time last year. Nice time of year to see it.


----------



## quietaustralian (May 16, 2012)

I love Alice Springs, more accurately the area around The Alice. BUT! Alice Springs is one of the very few places in Australia that I'd issue a travel warning. 

Never will you find a more laid-back and accommodating bunch of people than the locals around Alice Springs. One currency is the Australian dollar but a more favored currency is cartons of beer. 

The vast majority of tourists/travelers have a great time in the "Territory" but there are a few things that even locals do and don't do: I won't create a long list but a couple of things to consider: stay away from the Todd river at night, probably better to take a taxi at night even for short journeys and best to stay away from large groups of drunken people. Ask the locals where to or not go. 

If your looking for a meal, I recommend Overlanders Steakhouse http://www.overlanders.com.au/ for a great feed in a quirky _Australiana setting_, their service can be hit or miss but it"s an interesting experience. You could try their 2kg rump steaks.

Mick


----------



## Stone (May 17, 2012)

Yes Rick, You're more than welcome to visit. (a couple of hours from Mel. airport) PM me your details if you like.

Mike


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2012)

Enjoy the outback!


----------



## Roy (May 22, 2012)

Rick, just caught up with posts. I'm about a 3 hour drive west of the Airport. Your welcome to visit if time permits. PM if you want details.


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2012)

Sorry I missed all you guys. Just got back in the States yesterday.

I was participating in a men's retreat, and we had pretty much a total communications blackout during the event (not to mention I had no working cell phone while in Australia).

Needless to say, I had a wonderful time down under, and will have even more incentive to make it over again for a much longer visit when I can get it some proper visits.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2012)

_"...men's retreat.." _Oh where do I begin!? :evil:


----------



## emydura (May 23, 2012)

SO how was Uluru?


----------



## Stone (May 23, 2012)

Such a pitty! I had hired you a Ferrari to get around, a fully catered 6 course banquet and a baby Koala to take home
So how was the desert?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2012)

What is a men's retreat?????????????


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2012)

Stone said:


> Such a pitty! I had hired you a Ferrari to get around, a fully catered 6 course banquet and a baby Koala to take home
> So how was the desert?



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


Of coarse the grandkids were wondering where the koala was when I got back too!

I thought the desert was great. I grew up in the Southwest US, and roamed around the deserts quite a bit when I was younger. Things were both different and the same in Northern Territory.


----------



## Roy (May 26, 2012)

One thing about Aus', you can drive or fly for hours and not leave a state, WA in particular. Wide open spaces of sfa if you don't appreciate ancient landscape. Happy you liked the place.


----------



## Stone (May 31, 2012)

Roy said:


> One thing about Aus', you can drive or fly for hours and not leave a state, WA in particular. Wide open spaces of sfa if you don't appreciate ancient landscape. Happy you liked the place.



Not sure if our northern neighbours know what sfa means Roy:rollhappy:


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2012)

Might make 'em come back to find out.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 2, 2012)

.......sweet fanny adams..................(I dont think so!)


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm happy you put it that way......!


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't worry it's such a popular phrase it was easy to Google the true meaningoke:oke:

If you want to see some major sfa then check out the deserts around Trona or Las Vegas. Even Death Valley has better scenery.
Alice is a virtual garden spot in comparison.


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rick, one thing even Aussies fail to understand is that when the rains come to the Aussie outback, the landscape can turn into a floral paradise. Spring time thru WA & the red centre & many other arid areas just come alive. Its a joy to behold.
Did you manage to tackle a Darwin Stubbie ????


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2012)

Roy said:


> Rick, one thing even Aussies fail to understand is that when the rains come to the Aussie outback, the landscape can turn into a floral paradise. Spring time thru WA & the red centre & many other arid areas just come alive. Its a joy to behold.
> Did you manage to tackle a Darwin Stubbie ????



Unfortunately (or not??) no alcohol imbibed at this event. I actually spent most of my downtime in Melbourne sleeping too. Getting OLD

I'll have to tackle this one next time:wink:


----------

